# site de rencontre et app



## mflirt (12 Janvier 2010)

salut 
je me demandais si quelqu'un connaissait des app par un site de rencontre
pour trouver un partenaire ou un celibataire autour de sa position...
je connais bien une app française gratuite par haploid mais je voulais savoir si quelqu un connaitrais autre chose similaire (voir meme dans d'autres langues et pays)
ça doit etre bien sympa de savoir si le flirt qui vous fixe depuis dix minutes est en fait aussi celibataire a la recherche du grand amour, non?


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2010)

Il faudrait déjà qu'il ait un iPhone ET l'application d'activée sur celui-ci. Bref, pas gagné.

À part Yuback en effet, je n'en connais pas d'autres.
Mais bon, ce logiciel ne fonctionne pas vraiment en temps réel. Tu peux voir apparaitre des personnes qui sont passées là il y a 2 heures comme 6 jours voir bien plus 

Pas très fiable pour la personne assise en face de toi au MacDo du coin


----------



## yuback (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
je passe par hasard sur ce forum ce matin.
Je me permets de vous apporter la précision suivante, en tant que représentant de yuback.
Notre logiciel fonctionne bien en temps réel et il permet de localiser instantanément un inscrit yuback qui se serait localisé dans un périmètre très proche de l'endroit ou vous venez de vous géolocaliser grâce à votre iphone.
C'est ce qui fait notre spécificité puisque nous sommes les seuls à représenter les inscrits en temps réel sur une carte. Ce que vous avez justement remarqué c'est que parfois il n'y a pas d'inscrit en temps réel , donc notre logiciel calcule la position du dernier inscrit le plus proche....ce n'est pas totalement inutile en effet de savoir que telle personne dont vous apprécieriez la fiche, peut être passée ou repasser à proximité de votre endroit....cela favorise une éventuelle rencontre "live" ultérieure.
Dans un avenir que nous souhaitons très proche, la notoriété de yuback ne cessant de s'accroitre, nous aurons probablement des gens connectés un peu partout en France et dans le monde.
Pour votre gouverne, un inscrit nous a signalé avoir retrouvé une jeune femme qui allait très souvent dans le fast food que vous avez cité....et ils se sont retrouvés grace à yuback....comme quoi!

Jean-Francois


----------



## mflirt (13 Janvier 2010)

si je comprend bien, chaque celibataire décide donc du moment ou il apparait afin d'etre localisé par les autres n'est ce pas?
est-ce que yuback est spécialisé dans la rencontre dans un but d'amitie ou est pour des rencontres amoureuse?


----------



## mflirt (5 Février 2010)

ok merci pour les conseils
je suis tombe amoureux de Yuback
g teste et depuis je prouve une affection grandissante pour cette app
docteur c grave?


----------

